# how to hang decorations on vinyl siding



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

On TV I've seen those wall hooks that you press to stick on and then stretch the adhesive down to release. I can't remember what they are called, and I've never used them. Don't know if they would work on vinyl siding.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how to hang decorations on vinyl siding without buying the $8 and up siding clips?


I have the same problem. I am on a corner so the entire side of my house is exposed. I need to decorate it with something. I have a large banner I'm thinking of taping up. I have seen those vinyl siding hooks too but have never tried them. I think I read some reviews about them and think they were pretty good. Here's a couple of links... 

Amazon.com: Christmas Mountain VSH05 2 Pack Vinyl Siding Hook: Home Improvement

S Hooks for Vinyl Siding - Improvements Catalog


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

WE hang a lot of strings of lights on our garage & the front of the house. We use those clips you see at xmas to string lights on your gutters, they work great for us. We also hang plastic scene setters from them. We use that long extension pole ya see at Lowe's at Xmas to hang everything so we don't even have to get up on the ladder. Makes good sense for Seniors!lol

OH OH think I misunderstood the inquiry!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Duct Tape.....Cheap, effective...


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

Many of the vinyl sheeting have vent holes on the bottom which just so happen to be the same size as paper clips. I just open up the paper clip, make a loop at the bottom and bend the ends 90 degrees and squeeze them into the holes. For small props 1 or 2 clips are enough and I'll use 3 or 4 paper clips with fishing line to hang some of the larger props like the spiders from Spirit. 

I would just say to be carefully about how much weight you put on each sheet. I've never had a problem in past years but then again I'm not too worried about repairs as my father and brother are carpenters and to them it's an 'easy' fix if I can't figure it out myself.

Here's a pic of the spider on the side of the house. It was pretty light but I used 2 or 3 clips for it. There was some more spiders on the other side of the house but no pics, sorry. I'm also on a corner lot so I have a whole side of house to play with. This year I think we're going to put a lot of spiders crawling across the side of the house


----------



## drsprite (Aug 29, 2008)

last year i used the 3M hooks that have removable adhesive. they sell them everywhere - Target, CVS, Walgreens, Wal-Mart, etc..

Here's a quick google search to show what I mean...

Sam's Club - 3M Removable Utility Hooks with Command™ Adhesive


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice haunt FirstSpartan!

Creepingdth, below is a link to a post I made in which I responded to someone looking for vinyl siding hooks to put up beef netting on the side of their vinyl-clad house. These are under $8. The hooks run $2.50-$3.00 per hook depending on the style. JMT Home Products' hooks support 5-6 pounds. The post also mentions hooks for those homes with brickwork in case anyone has that requirement.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/687578-post5.html

BTW I'd be careful with duct tape. That stuff adheres really well and might not come off without doing damage. JMO.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks everyone, never thought of paper clips, think i'll be trying that. btw, love the house


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Jack Reaper said:


> Duct Tape.....Cheap, effective...


And the backing glue is still on my vinyl and painted porch posts. Ruined.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

anyone else have pics or ideas of how to decorate the side of your house?


----------

